# The Funleader 18mm f/8 Cap Lens is now available for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 30, 2020)

> The Funleader 18mm f/8 cap lens was first launched on Kickstarter back in 2019, and it was quite successful raising about $35,000 USD.
> The lens itself is an 18mm full-frame tiny pancake lens with a fixed aperture of f/8 that doesn’t require autofocus. It has a depth of field from about 2.6feet to infinity, so you can just point and shoot and everything should be in focus.
> I ordered one of these to try out. I don’t expect L lens quality, but I do like to switch up the look of my shots at the lens instead of in post.
> You can now purchase the Funleader 18mm f/8 cap lens on ebay for the RF mount, as well as Sony’s E-Mount and Nikon’s Z-Mount. It’s relatively affordable for what it is at about $149 USD...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Sep 30, 2020)

Sigma is *******.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 30, 2020)

@Canon Rumors Guy , post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 30, 2020)

f/8 and be there!


----------



## slclick (Sep 30, 2020)

It's true, this craft needs more fun. Unless of course you're into pain and like arguing about C Logs and such. Disdain over Lensbabies and pinholes is ricockulous. I love this idea, esp for the R crowd which doesn't have enough silliness to play around with. Oh film, you had it all (except computers)


----------



## luxdominatus (Sep 30, 2020)

Sold out for RF on their site and eBay...


----------



## raystill (Sep 30, 2020)

Sold out of RF mount at Funleader site as well


----------



## zim (Sep 30, 2020)

So you can make pancake lenses 24mm and less for ff cameras! 

Have to admit I'm surprised how undistorted the example images look.
This looks like a cracking little fun lens no wonder it's selling out


----------



## tomislavmoze (Sep 30, 2020)

I hope they will appear again for the RF, this is just what I needed <3


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 1, 2020)

zim said:


> So you can make pancake lenses 24mm and less for ff cameras!



It’s always been possible with cameras that don’t have to fit a mirror between the mount and the image plane.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Oct 1, 2020)

Probably a nice lens for stylish street photography at daytime, as they say on their site.

Looks like it has a very strong 'chromatic' vignetting with green cast on the edges. The vignetting also seems to be asymmetrical.


----------



## JTPhotography (Oct 1, 2020)

Shit image quality.


----------



## degos (Oct 1, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> It’s always been possible with cameras that don’t have to fit a mirror between the mount and the image plane.



And also for cameras that do have a mirror. Voigtlander 20mm pancake.

If anything it's easier with a longer register distance.


----------



## zim (Oct 1, 2020)

degos said:


> And also for cameras that do have a mirror. Voigtlander 20mm pancake.
> 
> If anything it's easier with a longer register distance.


Indeed, tbh not sure about easier though


----------



## marathonman (Oct 1, 2020)

tomislavmoze said:


> I hope they will appear again for the RF, this is just what I needed <3





luxdominatus said:


> Sold out for RF on their site and eBay...





raystill said:


> Sold out of RF mount at Funleader site as well



You guys fall at the first hurdle.....

So here's what I did as the RF version was out of stock. I bought the Canon Drop-In filter mount adapter with the variable ND which allows you to mount EF lenses on the R5.
Next I purchased the Metabones EF to Sonny E Mount T smart adapter (Mark V) which I connected to the first adapter.
Having done all of that, I was then able to purchase the Sonny e-mount version for $149 and mount it to my R5. With the adapters and the Funleader lens, it's now the same size as the EF300mm on my R5, but i do get the benefit of the variable ND to control the amount of light hitting the 45 megapixels....

Really guys, you just lack a little imagination ;-)


----------



## researcher (Oct 8, 2020)

Curious to see what the images are like. I have an old Olympus E-P3 body with their 15mm f8 bodycap pancake lens on it, and I have to say its a blast and quite liberating. It's the only Olympus stuff I kept. Its got a look that is fun and its just easy to point and click for both stills and HD video.
I'm just surprised how much they cost now - I got mine for $49 CDN years ago, and now they are much more. I suppose they are popular now.


----------



## dcm (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe Canon will come out with an RF lens cap something like the EF 40mm f/2.8 STM. But there are probably a lot of other things higher on the priority list.


----------

